# panama city



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

hey yall i am 16 and my family is going to panama in july 25. what is fun to fish for or what are the fish doing down there at that time .we fish bass tourments and we just now got into saltwater fishing since last year .:bowdown


----------



## FL_Panhandler (Oct 9, 2007)

Check the weekly & monthly fishing reports at the Half Hitch tackle store's website. They have several years' worthof both the weekly & monthly reports archived. Youshould be able toget a generalidea of what kinds of fish are available inyour timeframe.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

alright thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Best bet would be to go to the Piers in PCB and pay a dollar to walk out and see whats going on. Watch for about 30 minutes and talk to some friendly locals. If they are biting go back and get your fishing stuff. Nearshore to the beach Tarpon and Kings are great that time of year.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thax we might try that but also we carrin our bay boat down there


----------

